# [Freikartengewinner] Cebit 2009 von rabensang



## rabensang (6. März 2009)

Als Glücklicher Gewinner zweier Freikarten bin ich schon extrem gespannt auf die Cebit 2009.


So langsam wirds ernst, denn es sind nur noch 5 1/2 Stunden bis zur Abfahrt.

Gerade von Arbeit gekommen, laufen die letzten Vorbereitungen, denn ich will so früh wie möglich in Hannover sein.

Vorhin nochmal Essen und Trinken gekauft, Auto vollgetankt und Scheibenwischwasser aufgefüllt, sowie Reifendruck geprüft 

So dann können die 400km rühigen Gewissens auf sich genommen werden. 

Für das nötige Bildmaterial wurde die EOS 1000D nochmal gecheckt, Akku geladen und die 2x 4GB Karten geleert. 

CDs zum Entspannen für die lange Fahrt rausgesucht und Navi programmiert. 

So das dürfte jetzt alles gewesen sein, hoff ich....

Morgen in der Früh wird 4:30 Uhr aufgestanden, damit ich 5:30 Uhr losfahren kann und ca. 9:00 Uhr da bin. 

Also dann bis morgen an alle die dort sein werden.


*Edit:*

Da ich diese Nacht ca. 2 Stunden geschlafen habe, bin ich schon eine halbe Stunde eher aufgestanden. So gehts nun total übermüdet zur Cebit. Egal, denn was uns nicht tötet macht uns härter. 

Warum kann man eigentlich keine 4 Kaffeepads in eine Senseo Maschine stopfen, um richtig starken Kaffee zu machen?

*Edit 2:*

   Durch einige kleine Dinge konnte ich verspätet 6:00Uhr losfahren. Die Fahrt lief ohne große Staus oder zähflüssigen Verkehr ab.  Gegen die Müdigkeit hab ich mir zwischendurch nochmal einen Kaffee geholt und etwas gegessen. Gegen 8:50Uhr erreichte ich Hannover. Durch mehrere  „Messe“ – Schilder, wurde man auf eine Autobahn geleitet, die extra für Besucher gesperrt wurde und den Zufluss zum Parkplatz zu ermöglichen sollte. Dort angekommen, wurde ich von einem unfreundlichen, ausländischen Mann aufgefordert 8€ zu bezahlen. Wiederwillig musste jeder das Geld abgeben. Da die Tickets schon knapp 40€ kosten, finde ich es eine Frechheit von den Messebetreibern, 8€ fürs Parken zu verlangen. Auf dem Parkplatz wartete ich noch auf 2 Kumpels. Beide hatten E-Tickets und ich ein Papier-Ticket.

  Durch den Eingang OST 2 ging es in die Empfangshalle. Dank des Tickets konnte ich mir dort ein Namenschild anfertigen lassen. Der Einlass erfolgte Problemlos und ging schnell von statten. 
  Durch eine Vielzahl von Ereignissen, konnte ich nicht jeden Stand von jedem Hersteller besuchen. Zum einen waren gegen Mittag so viele Leute in den Hallen und die Gänge so eng, dass es das reinste Gedränge und geschubse war. An den Ständen der großen Hersteller war kaum durchkommen, da durch die Bühnenshows ein extremer Massenauflauf war. Wieder einmal  lag es an den engen Gängen, dass man dadurch nicht an einige Stände herankam. Zum anderen konnte man kaum richtige Fotos machen, weil die Massen einen anrempelten oder sich vors objektiv stellten, obwohl sie gesehen haben das man photographiert. Einige Kiddies waren auch extrem ******** drauf und drängelten, pöbelten und schubsten die Leute rum, nur um ganz vorne zu stehen oder ganz vorne etwas abzufassen.   Mit Merchandising wurde ohnehin extrem gespart.

  Da wir uns mehr für PC-Hardware interessieren, haben wir einige Hallen nur grob angeschaut und sind schneller durchgegangen.
  Hier ein kleiner Plan unseres Rundgangs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Um es etwas übersichtlicher zu gestallten, habe ich alles nach hallen sortiert.  


*Halle 2-7*

Da sich hier alles um Business dreht, haben wir uns hier nur mal so grob umgeschaut. Für uns leider kaum interessant. 


*Halle 8 und 9 
* 
Genau das gleiche wie Halle 2-7


*Halle 11*

  Hier haben wir uns etwas intensiver als in den ersten Hallen umgesehen, da einige bekannte Antivirus Hersteller wie Kaspersky, Avira, AVG usw. am Start waren. Trotzdem auch hier kaum neues.


*Halle 12 und 13*

  Oh ein Wunder. Wiedermal nix interessantes. 


*Halle 25*

  In dieser Halle war der Planet Reseller und endlich etwas für uns bzw. mich dabei. Also gleich Registrierungskarten abgegeben und hinein in den abgeschlossenen Bereich.  Dort waren außer den Großhändlern, wie Devil, api und Pilot noch bekannte Hersteller mit diversen, für den Reseller attraktiven, Produkten vertreten. Darunter waren WD, Cherry, Samsung, MSI, AOC, Buffalo, AEG und viele mehr. Die vorgestellten Sachen waren auch keine anderen, wie die, die man an den offiziellen Ständen sehen konnte. Nur etwas selektierter und schöner präsentiert. Zugleich konnte man auch schöne Messeschnäppchen bestellen. Einige der Stände hatten aber eine Kopie  zum Außenbereich und konnten auch von den anderen Besuchern betrachtet werden. Nach dem wir aus dem planet Reseller Bereich gegangen waren, wollte ich bei Ultra-X, ein Bild eines PCs mit Antec Skeleton Gehäuse machen, was mir aber unverständlicher weiße verboten wurde. Nebenbei mussten wir unseren dritten Mann ca. 40 Minuten suchen, um herauszufinden, dass dieser sich einen bequemen Platz gesucht hat.


*Halle 24*

*Besuchte Stände:* Aerocool, Akasa, CHIEFTEC, COMPUCASE, Delux, Lian-Li

In dieser Halle war es mal wieder total überfüllt. Deswegen konnte ich auch den Stand von Sharkoon und Thermaltake nicht besuchen. Highlights waren bei Akasa und Lian Li zu finden. Bei letzterem konnte man außer den bekannten Gehäusen das Neue PC-888, P80r und das P50 Dragon betrachten.


*Halle 21*

*Besuchte Stände:*  ANTEC, Arctic Cooling, Biostar, Cooler Master, Corsair, DFI, G. Skill, GIGABYTE, Micro-Star, Mushkin, NVIDIA, Patriot, Scythe, takeMS

  Bei Antec war nur das Skeleton Mini, das doppelte Skeleton und ein Twelve Hundred im Far Cry 2 Design  sehenswert. Arctic Cooling präsentierte auch kaum neues, nur den Xtreme 2 und diverse Graka Kühler. Die Mainboardhersteller in der Halle, stellten die bekannten Boards und Grakas aus und hatten außer ein paar X58, AM3, P55 Boards und GTX250 Grakas nichts neues zu bieten. DFI hingegen stellte noch den Prolimatech aus und hatte am Stand  sogar einen in Betrieb. Leider waren keine Temperaturen und Angaben dazu zu finden. G.Skill benchte mit DDR3 2133 CL9 umher und hatten sogar den Xigmateks Thors Hammer zur Verfügung. Doch wiedermal keine Temperaturen zu sehen. Am Corsair Stand gab´s sogar eine LN2 Session, das neue Gehäuse und neuen DDR3 Speicher. Die größte Enttäuschung für mich war der Coolermaster Stand. Alles komplett abgeschlossen und nur für geladene Gäste einsehbar. Obwohl ich ein Fachbesucher Ticket von Coolermaster hatte, wurde ich trotzdem nicht hineingelassen, da ich keinen Ansprechpartner hatte. Traurig sowas. Einzig ein kleines Schaufenster  mit dem Sniper,  V10 Kühler usw. war das Highlight von Coolermaster.  Da war der Besuch bei Scythe angenehmer. Prototypen und neue Kühler wurden gezeigt. Das Fenriswolf wurde mit verschiedener Hardware ausgestellt und an einem TV wurde Resident Evil Degeneration gezeigt. Das war der Höhepunkt für mich.


*Halle 22*

  Diese Halle haben wir tatsächlich überlaufen. Verdammt. 

*
Halle 20 und 19*

*Besuchte Stände: *AXLE, Elitegroup, Enermax, Force3D, Manli, MaxPoint, Sapphire, ZOTAC

Hier auch mal wieder nix neues. Grafikkarten im Standarddesign. Außer beim Zotac Stand, da waren wenigstens noch ein paar wassergekühlte Exemplare dabei. Ansonsten dachte ich beim Axle Stand irgendwie immer an Nanoxia….

Das kuriose in diesen beiden Hallen war der ganze nachgemacht Kram. Überall hat mich alles an große Hersteller erinnert. Hier und dort mal einen Knopf anders angebracht, schon ist es keine Kopie mehr. Schöner asiatischer Basar.

  Nach dem ganzen gedränge und geschubse hatten wir dann keine Lust mehr und sind dann wieder über Ausgang OST 2 nach Hause gefahren.

*BILDER*

*A+:
*El Diablo Advanced.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Asus:
*Hab ich im Planet Reseller gefunden. Triton 81 für Sockel 1366.
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ACER:
*Predator Serie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Aerocool:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Akasa:*
Nero CPU Kühler.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Freedom Series*. *CPU und Graka Kühler*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Div. Gehäuse*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Diverse andere Sachen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Arctic Cooling:
*Freezer Xtreme Pro.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

*Axle:
*Beide Kühler sind von Zerotherm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Antec:
*Twelve Hundret im Far Cry 2 Look.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skelleton und Skelleton Prototype.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Biostar:
*GTS250 GPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




X58 Board



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Coolermaster:
*Sniper Gamer Gehäuse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




V10 Kühler mit Peltier Element.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1100 Watt Netzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Corsair:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LN2 Bench Session bei Corsair



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*DFI:
*Sockel AM3 Boards*.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* 

Sockel 1366 Boards. DFI bietet sogar ein µ-ATX Board mit X58 Chipsatz an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sockel 775.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der eigentlich von Prolimatech stammende Megahalem.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Flame Freezer Northbridge Kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Disney:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Enermax:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Force 3D:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gainward:
*4870 X2 mit eigenem Lüfter Design.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gigabyte:
*X58 Boards.
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*verschiedene Serverboards.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




G.Skill:
*Benchplattform mit Xigmateks Thors Hammer und DFI Board. Getestet wurde DDR3 2133.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lian-Li und Lancool*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PC-P50 Dragon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*LC-Power:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Manli:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MSI:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

* Nvidia:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nox: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nova:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Samsung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sapphire:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Scythe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Tarox:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tacens:*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*Verbatim:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Western Digital:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zotac:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Diverse Hersteller:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema Platz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema Jugendschutz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Reise mit dem Auto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*------------------------------------------​ 








​


----------



## niLe (6. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der Cebit 2009 von rabensang*

Zieh bequeme Schuhe an


----------



## theLamer (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der Cebit 2009 von rabensang*



> Da ich diese Nacht ca. 2 Stunden geschlafen habe, bin ich schon eine halbe Stunde eher aufgestanden. So gehts nun total übermüdet zur Cebit. Egal, denn was uns nicht tötet macht uns härter.


Hehe ich konnte auch nicht so viel schlafen ^^
Bin aber auch heute da  In einer Stunde wirds ernst 
Wünsch dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der Cebit 2009 von rabensang*



niLe schrieb:


> Zieh bequeme Schuhe an


Ja, sehr emphelenswert, meine Füße sind nun 45 nicht mehr 42
Na, den Titel schön von mir übernommen rabensang, nein, finde das gut wenn die herausstechen mit dieser klenmmer []


----------



## rabensang (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der Cebit 2009 von rabensang*

So bin wieder da Bericht folgt bald.

Ich wollte den Thread Titel so übernehmen um ein gleiches Bild zu schaffen....


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. März 2009)

*AW: [Freikartengewinner-Bericht]Mein Tag auf der Cebit 2009 von rabensang*

Ja, schon klar.
Schau mal in meinen Bericht, bin bald fertig.


----------



## rabensang (9. März 2009)

So Bericht ist zwar nicht lang aber solllte einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen.

Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## Bloemfontein (9. März 2009)

Schaut schon janz gut aus, nicht besonders ausfürlich im gegensatz zu meinem, aber sonst ok
sind dir bei sapphire das NT und die Mainboards gar nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## Mojo (9. März 2009)

Bericht ist doch ganz gut geworden. Mal schauen was deine Bilder noch so aussagen.


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2009)

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2009)

Bilder 2


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2009)

Bilder 3


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2009)

Bilder 4


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2009)

Bilder 5


----------



## rabensang (13. März 2009)

Bilder 6


----------



## rabensang (16. März 2009)

Bilder sind Online....


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. März 2009)

Klasse Bilder!


----------



## rabensang (16. März 2009)

Danke für die Blumen.

Ach und danke für die Freikarten(hätt ich jetzt fast vergessen*puh*)


----------



## Bloemfontein (23. März 2009)

Meine Bilder hat keiner gelobt(mitleitstour)
Echt schön viele Bilder
hast du dsa große FAN bei enermax garnicht fotografiert?


----------



## rabensang (25. März 2009)

Hätt ich machen können, aber leider standen da so viele Reporter rum


----------



## Bloemfontein (25. März 2009)

aso
mann mus einfach mal laut sagen, dass man das fotografieren will oder darauf mit wildem fuchteln hindeuten, dann machen die leute platz


----------



## rabensang (25. März 2009)

Das hab ich einige male ohne Erfolg probiert.

Irgendwann geb ichs dann auch auf.....

Aber am besten hat mir der Lian Li stand gefallen, weil es daFrüh war und kaum einer dort stand


----------

